

Ask HN: Would anyone use a command line task manager? - mythriel

For personal use I have a small script that I run in command line while I am coding and that tracks the time I spend on a task and what tasks I do. The thing is I do not really like to use a web service because I do not like to have 2 many tabs opened, I just want to have tabs specific to work(application, stackoverflow pages). Most of the time I am working in the terminal commiting and pushing code to git so I find it easy to also log my work time in the terminal. I really think this is a better workflow than having to constantly switch between terminal and browser after finishing a task so if anyone else feels the same way and if people are interested about this I can improve my little terminal tool and release it.<p>Edit: based on good feedback I will clean it up and share it...also I am thinking of making some improvements so feel free to request a feature if u want something added...for example I am thinking right now that it would be cool to integrate it with Basecamp and other project management tools like Jira so I can log the tasks right from my terminal, not sure yet how it would work but it is just an idea of mine to make everything more efficient.
======
macarthy12
There is an open todo format <http://todotxt.com/> which has a Command Line
Interface <https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli> with lots of extras
[https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli/wiki/Todo.sh-
Add...](https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli/wiki/Todo.sh-Add-on-
Directory) And has vim plugins <https://github.com/freitass/todo.txt-vim> and
phone apps , iphone and android...

Even has some time tracking added by others...
<https://github.com/dbindel/tlua>

------
runjake
Short answer: No.

Long answer: Code it and publish it. Or at least elaborate on your approach
and how it differs from the many existing solutions, such as the TaskPaper-
format and todo.txt variants.

If you're really looking for design input, re-read the first paragraph and
then we can help you with feedback.

~~~
mythriel
Thank you for your answer...the thing is I want to publish just a simple 2 use
free tool that maybe would help others, I am constantly thinking of small
tools to develop to improve development workflow and tools that developers
need so any feedback is welcomed.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
I second the above - get it on GitHub tonight - you will get feedback - esp if
you do a show HN and it is always better to code knowing someone is going to
read it - you put more care in naturally.

Edit: release it, release it, release it, release it, release it, release it,
release it, release it, release it, release it, release it, release it,
release it, release it, release it, release it, release it, release it,
release it, release it, release it, release it, release it, release it,
release it, release it, release it, release it, release it, release it,release
it, release it, release it

~~~
lifeisstillgood
I am sorry to the down voters, but my reading of the OP is he has some
concerns that people will read his code and mock, criticise or otherwise
downgrade his work or abilities. And I wanted to encourage him (her?!) to get
over that.

Trust me every time I commit I should scrounge more, imscan every word of a
comment for signs of sarcasm, I still do it, I still hate it and I have become
a better coder for the feedback frommthe work I pit out there. The benefits
have outweighed the costs

~~~
mythriel
My original concern was if someone would want something like this I would just
make what I am using better and release it..thank you for your advice

------
bhurlow
Ive been using timetrap <https://github.com/samg/timetrap>

------
ulisesrmzroche
Might want to check out <http://taskwarrior.org> too.

------
ozh
I would like to see that

------
ankitml
yes! That would be good. Do share

------
chris_gogreen
this would be great

